
Menlo Park Police used city funds to taxi homeless woman to SF - coloneltcb
https://www.almanacnews.com/news/2019/11/08/police-used-city-funds-to-taxi-homeless-woman-to-sf
======
nkrisc
Worth highlighting, probably:

> As for why he intervened in the first place, he emphasized, "She wasn't
> doing anything illegal whatsoever."

> All he could do, he said, is ask her not to store her property near the
> business. He said Anderson told him that she wanted to go to San Francisco,
> and he made that happen. It was a "good faith effort to help her get
> somewhere she wanted to, just like we would for any other person," he added.

Sounds as well like the city allows for some degree of discretionary spending
in situations like these. Of course, it can be not a great look, given the
history of shipping of undesirable types to other jurisdictions.

~~~
eldenbishop
I think your missing an important detail here. She didn't say she wanted to go
to San Francisco.

"she was told that she couldn't remain where she was and was asked where she
would go if she could go anywhere other than Menlo Park. She said she recalled
that at Ocean Beach there was someplace to wash her hair, so she said she'd go
there."

Turning that into "She wanted to go to San Francisco" is disingenuous.

~~~
nkrisc
Thanks, that's important context for sure.

